# Too much training???



## Karate_Warrior (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi guys.

I was wondering if I do to much training?

You see, I thought it was ok since I got variation in my training.

This is my schedule:

Monday: Calisthenics & Martial Arts

Tuesday: Weightlifting

Wednsday: Calisthenics & Martial Arts

Thursday: Weightlifting

Friday: Calisthenics & Martial Arts

Saturday: Weighlifting

Sunday: Calisthenics & Martial Arts


I really appreciate all answers.

Thnx


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 16, 2008)

If you're young and healthy I don't see anything there to suggest that it's excessive.  

In my youth I used to do very similar but also cycled twenty-five miles a day, ran three, and went swimming, climbing and pot-holing (not usually all at the same time of course ).

In the end only you can say if your training is 'too much' or not - maybe your doctor should have an input too if you have doubts tho'.


----------



## Karate_Warrior (Sep 16, 2008)

Thnx Sukerkin.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 16, 2008)

Seems fine. Just vary it somehow every couple of months!


----------



## jarrod (Sep 16, 2008)

nobody thinks he needs one day off a week?  just one?  hm.

jf


----------



## arnisador (Sep 16, 2008)

If it were me I'd go weightlifting 2x/week and calisthentics 3x/week. But I don't think it's too much if it works for him!


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 16, 2008)

That is a good point, *Jarrod* but it does rather depend on how each individuals body responds to the workload.  

In my case, for example, I spent over a year gradually building up the running and cycling 'pace' and so my body never 'broke down' under the pressure.

The weight-training likewise was done with a gradual build up of 'load' over time and again, because I did not over stress my self, no damage was done.  If the training is done to bulk up then certainly days off are required or the body will be harmed quicker than it can repair itself.  It's all a matter of common sense and feeling for where your limits are.


----------



## TheOriginalName (Sep 16, 2008)

I have to agree with the previous posts - listen to your body, it will tell you when your doing too much. 

Personally i like to give myself one day of rest - it assists my body to recover and also gives my mind some "time off"  (if there is such a thing).

I did however read this article last week (http://www.news.com.au/heraldsun/story/0,21985,24315816-2862,00.html) that suggested that if  you train more than 4 times a week and if you train while injured your an exercise addict.........

But as previously stated - listen to your body, it'll let you know. But also make sure you "fuel" it properly considering the stress you are putting it under. 

Otherwise - enjoy!!


----------



## tahuti (Sep 17, 2008)

Really depends on your work capacity.

Example of Fedor's (MMA) training camp schedule is:
Monday to Friday mma/conditioning/strength
Saturday soccer & sauna
Sunday rest

If you find your schedule bit tiring

Monday conditioning/ma
Tuesday absolute strength
Wednsday condidtioning/ma
Thursday explosive strength
Friday conditioning/ma
Saturday optional/absolute strength
Sunday rest
Next week swap absolute strength with explosive strength workouts.


----------



## bluekey88 (Sep 17, 2008)

Yeah, it really depends on intensity and volume.  If he's going 7 days a week, but calishtenics is like 10 pushups, 10 jumping jacks and a short walk...then that's not much intensity.  However, if he's doing heavy powerlifting, 2 hour long MA classes with full contact sparring and then running 8 miles every other day...that may be a bit much.

Personally, I'd work in at least one day fo rest.  Also, listen to your body.  if you are not getting energized from your workouts, then you may need to take a break (like a whole week).  Also look to your diet.  If you are not putting enough of the right kinds of foods into your system, then you cannot maintain a high work output.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## Karate_Warrior (Sep 17, 2008)

TheOriginalName said:


> I have to agree with the previous posts - listen to your body, it will tell you when your doing too much.
> 
> Personally i like to give myself one day of rest - it assists my body to recover and also gives my mind some "time off" (if there is such a thing).
> 
> ...


 

Yeah, I am actually an exercise addict I can't go one day without training what so ever.


----------



## Karate_Warrior (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks for a lot of good post. And yes, I will listen to my body. But I've been working out for quit some time, and I rarely get sore. 

My workouts are pretty hard. 

This may sound a little bit extreme, but it works perfectly for me.

Monday, Wednsday, Friday: 2 hours of martial arts training at my club, I get home and I do another 2 hours of calisthenics. At last I run for 2,4 miles.

Sunday: calisthenics for 2 hours, 2,4 miles run.

Tuesday, Thursday, Saturday: Weight lifting with olympic lifts and a 2,4 miles run.


----------



## stickarts (Sep 17, 2008)

I can usually tell when i am overtraining by how I feel. Constant fatigue, body feels heavy like lead, soreness, and I don't feel like moving!
If you feel good and are progressing then you are on the righ track.


----------



## bluekey88 (Sep 17, 2008)

That really is quite extreme...looks like over 20 hours per week.  do you work a full time job as well?

Ok, how often do you schedule excefrcise breaks (periods where you revrain from excercise to allow your body and central nervous system to recharge)?  What is your diet like?

If you are not taking time to rest (1 week every 4-6 weeks from the looks of things), you are denying yourself a great chance to improve your performance.  Also, if your diet is not up to snuff, again, you are negating any gains this work schedule might have for you (and possibly setting yourself up for injury).

Peace,
Erik



Karate_Warrior said:


> Thanks for a lot of good post. And yes, I will listen to my body. But I've been working out for quit some time, and I rarely get sore.
> 
> My workouts are pretty hard.
> 
> ...


----------



## Karate_Warrior (Sep 19, 2008)

I've been thinking, and I might take one day off. Just to stay safe, so that my body can "heal" and make progress. Also to avoid injuries.


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 19, 2008)

Karate_Warrior said:


> I've been thinking, and I might take one day off. Just to stay safe, so that my body can "heal" and make progress. Also to avoid injuries.


Not a bad idea.  What you might consider is setting one of those "calisthenics/martial arts" days aside, and do something like a hike or bike ride, and maybe a little light training and stretching.  Something like a quick run through your forms or drills.  Give your body a bit of a rest...


----------



## Karate_Warrior (Sep 24, 2008)

Alright, thanks.


----------



## girlbug2 (Sep 24, 2008)

Sukerin,

What is pot-holing?


----------

